# Cyclogest side effects



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of the side effects of cyclogest?  Presume it varies from one person to the next?  I've had mild cramping today, my (.Y.) are very tender and swollen, I feel bloated all of which I know are also signs of AF & being pregnant.  I've had 2 nose bleeds today and a small clot of blood in my throat which left a metallic taste in my mouth (not had a cold).  I'm 3dpt of day 3 embies so it's too early to have symptoms if I was lucky enough to be pregnant.  This is going to send me crazy!

Josyl 

xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

with my bfp I had a nose bleed in 2ww xxxxx never usually get them

this cycle i feel bloated, boobs feel like they may pop never had that b4 on any 

good luck xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you're 3dp3dt then as you say, it is too early to be getting genuine pg symptoms but sounds like side effects of the progesterone support and most probably, combined with the HCG trigger injection which as I'm sure you're aware, is basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo so can cause all manner of pg like symptoms.

Progesterone can also cause all sorts of side effects and symptoms...this can be from naturally released progesterone following ovulation and also from progesterone support such as Crinone, Cyclogest and Gestone.  Here's just a few....

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms



Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Natasha

xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls

I am 4dp5dt and have been feeling flu-like since yesterday....panicking about immune issues.....I have been doing far too much googling!!!!  Got myself in a state think I am doomed to fail.  Called embryologist and she said it mey just be a cold.  Just wondering has anyone ever heard of cyclogest giving flu-like/ feverish symptoms.  I do have the bloated, windy AF feeling and the achey joints.  Anyone ever got a BFP feeling like this?

Any ideas


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Sunbeam

I am 3dp3dt and have been feeling flu-ey since wednesday- started cyclogest tues pm. My clinic (COCH, Chester) also told me it may just be a cold! i don't have a fever, just totally exhausted and light headed. Our bodies don't know whether they are coming or going!

fliz x


----------

